# Tomorrow is the big day!



## KimberlyP (Feb 8, 2011)

Tomorrow at 1pm I will be taking the NR for the second time and I am praying to God I pass! I did things a bit different this time around - No studying around the clock (Especially the day before), no slamming Redbulls or drinking a pot of coffee the day of, going to bed at a decent hour, getting an awesome workout at the gym today, and eating before I leave tomorrow. 

I've accepted the fact that I may fail but I'm NOT going to let that stop me from trying to achieve my dream.


----------



## skills82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck. you might want to try this tomorrow. When I sat down for the test I stretched a little and put in the ear plugs then took a couple deep breaths and started it. I took the eraser board thing they gave me and blocked the answers and read the questions and answered the question and then checked to see what answers I had to chose from and picked the best one. If there was anything that started to get me nervous or what not, I sat back for a minute and took a deep breath and just thought remember my ABC's and patient assessment and I was fine.

Good luck to all those who are about to take it. Just be positive and remind yourself you know what your doing. Also remember one word could change your answer so read it word for word.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks!!!

I took the exam a couple hours ago and the results should be in by 5pm. I took my time and answered each question as best as I could, the computer cut me off at 85 or 86 I believe.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I took the exam a couple hours ago and the results should be in by 5pm. I took my time and answered each question as best as I could, the computer cut me off at 85 or 86 I believe.



Crossing my fingers for ya!

Do you use Tapatalk? I do!


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks!

Can't say I have


----------



## lampnyter (Feb 9, 2011)

You took the Medic or Basic test?


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 9, 2011)

Basic


----------



## lampnyter (Feb 9, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> Basic



You probably passed.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 9, 2011)

The suspense is killing me! I've got my fingers crossed for yah. Begin the drumroll.


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> The suspense is killing me! I've got my fingers crossed for yah. Begin the drumroll.



Me too! I'm sitting here stressed biting my nails!


----------



## Hockey (Feb 9, 2011)

I have $35 on passed.  Now go take my Paramedic next week  please


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 10, 2011)

The damn results are STILL not in yet!!!!


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 10, 2011)

Hockey said:


> I have $35 on passed.  Now go take my Paramedic next week  please



I feel like I failed and I'd wager my 3 children, my entire savings account, my house, and both of my cars! LOL! I just don't have a good feeling about this and I didn't walking out of there yesterday. If I do fail I'll just try again 

Wouldn't that be something if I failed my basic and passed your medic?!


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 10, 2011)

I passed!!!!


----------



## harryb714 (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 10, 2011)

harryb714 said:


> Congrats!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 10, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> I passed!!!!



w00t! :beerchug:


----------



## Hockey (Feb 10, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> I feel like I failed and I'd wager my 3 children, my entire savings account, my house, and both of my cars! LOL! I just don't have a good feeling about this and I didn't walking out of there yesterday. If I do fail I'll just try again
> 
> Wouldn't that be something if I failed my basic and passed your medic?!





KimberlyP said:


> I passed!!!!




I'll be sending someone to collect on that wager of yours.  Enjoy the cold Kim


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 10, 2011)

Hockey said:


> I'll be sending someone to collect on that wager of yours.  Enjoy the cold Kim



LMAO! Enjoy my kids, you'll want to give them back after 5 minutes!!! LOL


----------



## lampnyter (Feb 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hockey (Feb 10, 2011)

KimberlyP said:


> LMAO! Enjoy my kids, you'll want to give them back after 5 minutes!!! LOL



Yes, but that PPO you have against me would be violated!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats! Now get to work.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Congrats! Now get to work.



:glare: its Michigan...passing was the easy part...finding work is the hard part


----------

